# Magia General > Vídeos sobre magia >  Busco un video. Una ayudita? ?

## Jorge gomez

Hola muy buenas.  Hace un tiempo vi un video de un muchacho joven que hacía un juego de cartas que tenían impresos mínions. El juego es parecido a los abejorros de woody aragon.  Ya que he conseguido la baraja para fabricar el juego no logro encontrar el video. 
Para más datos. El mismo mago en su canal tiene un video en el que hace a tamariz una versión propia del juego de canibales.  Tiene otro video que aparece en una televisión local. Y hace 2 juegos. Uno de ellos come alfileres y un trozo de hilo y salen unidos. Tiene otro video que come un poco de hilo y lo saca del ojo.... agradecería cualquier información sobre ese mago. Ya que acabo de adquirir el materia y no me gustaría "comermelo". Gracias de antemano 😉

----------


## Turko

Toni Caballero. Concurso este año en el Ascanio

----------


## Jorge gomez

mil millones de gracias por la pronta respuesta. un abrazo

----------

